

YouTube Acquires Next New Networks, Introduces 'YouTube Next' Training Squad - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/07/youtube-acquires-next-new-networks-introduces-youtube-next-training-squad/

======
phlux
I dont know the technical issues behind youtube, but I can say, subjectively,
that the service as it currently stands sucks from a streaming perspective.

It is constantly buffering/pausing even when all other content, pages and
connections work fine.

Anyone with information on why youtube is always so slow care to comment?

I stream daily from netflix, full screen and HQ - so I dont know why Youtube
is just so bad by comparison.

